# Evans middle weight



## JRE (Nov 14, 2019)

Found this bike at a auction that's going to happen on Tuesday and could use some help figuring out year and value. Thanks


----------



## Boris (Nov 15, 2019)

I don't know Justin, maybe a '56? The book I have shows that '55 still had the rounded style chainguard. Then it jumps to '57 where the chainguard juts forward in the front (see scan for view of chainguard). The one in your photo shows the chainguard swept back. Just a guess, but the bike looks like it's last half of the '50's.
It's a nice bike but If you were looking to sell it locally and the market the way it is, you'd be doing OK if you could get $150 out of it, even with the two speed.
Just my 2 cents, that's all.


----------



## JRE (Nov 15, 2019)

Yea was thinking about trying to flip it local and if it doesn't sell take it to the Albany bike swap in may. Or the Antique Powerland swap meet.


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Nov 16, 2019)

These are neat looking, especially the upmarket models with the squared fenders, Evanaction springer, etc. But basic models like this are a hard sell, partly due to the frames being so small.


----------

